# Cruise Control Troubleshooting...Road Trip coming up!



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi everyone! I have a 1993 Sentra XE. It has cruise control from the factory. Now the problem: Whenever i turn cruise control on, the green light on the dash just blinks and the cruise control does not engage. I take my foot of the gas, press SET RESUME (basically all; the buttons on the sterring wheel) All that happens when i press the button is the light blinks faster to the rate at which the button on the steering wheel is being pushed. Is there a Fuse, Relay, or something else that could be causing this problem? 
Im taking a road trip and would like to fix this problem before it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

check for a broken vacuum line


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

is the cruise control right behind the dash?


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> is the cruise control right behind the dash?


Part of the cruise control is mounted on the firewall, in the back of the engine bay. It's a round black "can" with a hose coming in and out. My cruise was not working, and upon inspection I found that the hose going into that module had entirely worked itself out. To fix the cruise, all I had to do was shove the vacuum hose back into the module. I would recommend checking this, however, my green dash "cruise" light did not flash when I tried to use it. 

There is a brief (everything is) section on the cruise control in the owner's manual. I recall that it said something about the flashing dash light being an indicator of a cruise system malfunction. Since my cruise simply lacked the proper connection to match the throttle position, the dash indicator didn't flash. So I'd say that there is some other problem with your system. I don't have my manual on me, or I'd look it up...


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

thanks for the response. I like your grille!


----------



## Gary W. Graley (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks guys, did a search on Cruise and found this thread, I had just changed out the Gas filter and what a bugger that can be and must have leaned a little heavy on that hose and plucked it clean off. 

I changed the fuel filter and PCV valve and thought, there, now the cruise should work better, but then it didn't work at all! I was dissappointed to say the least. It had been working but not keeping the miles per hour up to speed, but maybe the hose was loose and could cause that?

I'll find out tomorrow if putting that in tighter fixed the problem or not.

Have 128k on the car now, 1994 Sentra, only major problem so far was with the transmission, bearing went out in the 5 speed and had to get it rebuilt, ugh!

again, thanks, now I can go to sleep 
G2


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Hello fellas. I am doing a search on Cruise Control and wanted to know if any of you were able to keep it after installing a momo steering wheel?


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

StanBo said:


> Hello fellas. I am doing a search on Cruise Control and wanted to know if any of you were able to keep it after installing a momo steering wheel?


Cant you mount the cruise control switches from the old steering wheel somewhere else like, say, the bottom of the steering column? It might take a little imagination but could be done, right? I dont think that everyone that goes with an aftermarket steering wheel sacrifices cruise control. Maybe ABS....


----------

